# Do's or don't of real cleaning



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got a Gander Mtn. Guide series real I think I got some dirt in it after this weekend. Before I get into to tearing it apart is there any major do's or don't of taking it apart. I ALSO BOUGHT SOME real butter for lubrication thank you

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh its a spinning reel

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

mbirdsley said:


> I've got a Gander Mtn. Guide series real I think I got some dirt in it after this weekend. Before I get into to tearing it apart is there any major do's or don't of taking it apart. I ALSO BOUGHT SOME real butter for lubrication thank you
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like to use _I Can't Believe It's Not Butter_.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

funny guy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> I like to use _I Can't Believe It's Not Butter_.


Synthetic is generally regarded as being better, but if one can't tell the difference from conventional, does it matter?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol no prolly not

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Some guys like to use real butter on their reel and others like reel butter.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

OK I spelled reel wrong in this instance auto correct strikes again

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Stupid auto correct...:lol:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Before you go tearing it apart maybe you might want to try some compressed air like that canned stuff you clean computers with.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

is it in the gears of the reel? like you turn the handle and is sounds like grit crunching. this is why i have been told not to buy reel in the $100+ range for the rivers it happens. if it is you should just throw it away like i do it takes to much time to break down china made reels that coast you 20 bucks. reason i say this is dirit is sucked in the grease it is a natral attractant for dirt, silt etc... oil/grease is and is a real pain cause it is basically water proof casue of the greaase or oil basically you need to power wash it. that's why i buy all my reels cheap like shimano ix4000r reel. there $12.99 at meijers and you hit the river for a day they die that day you owe them nothing throw them away. once it gets in the gear box your fudged. now think if that happend to a nice $200+ dollar reel. you really fudged with the better half trying to buy another :evilsmile . it should have a diagram in the box for the reel you bought if not throw it away hope it did not cost you more then $50 bucks. you must have dunked the reel some how if this happened btw. any ways best of luck.


could try break cleaners to remove the old oil and grease out side the house btw. it is for removing the packing grease on breaks/parts same with break oils and is ment to be used out side. useing a rag or paper towl's will help it is a automotive cleaner sold at auto parts stores.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

swaprat said:


> there $12.99 at meijers and you hit the river for a day they die that day you owe them nothing throw them away. once it gets in the gear box your fudged. now think if that happend to a nice $200+ dollar reel. you really fudged with the better half trying to buy another :evilsmile .


 If you don't lay your reel in the sand, it shouldn't be a problem. Your $15 reels are built alot looser and will allow more sand in than a higher end reel which is sealed up more tightly. But, if you wanna throw reels away every couple of trips, that is your deal. 
I have rarely had any sand issues with my reels and I fish river some, but the beach quite a bit in the fall and spring. Last I saw, the beach had a bit more sand than the river. Keeping up on cleaning the reel and knocking the loose sand off before it can get inside is a good prevention. Never lay it in the sand. When you suspect that some might have gotten in, clean it. Don't wait until it is tearing stuff up, clean it early. 

To the OP. The biggest do is pay attention to how it came apart. The biggest don't is not losing any parts. Also, don't take apart more than you need. Usually if you catch it early, the dirt and sand probably isn't too far in. Be sure to get all of the sand and old grease out before lube it up again. Not sure how the gander reels are, but I know that the Shimanos with the infinate anti-reverse can be a real PITA. There is a little needle bearing in there that if it isn't set and lined up just right, the anti-reverse will fail. Most reels aren't so touchy. If you aren't comfortable doing it yourself, or if you end up botching it, take it to a reel guy. Tuna Tom in Ludington does a great job and will make it right. Not sure of anyone else that does reel work.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> ...... The biggest do is pay attention to how it came apart. The biggest don't is not losing any parts. Also, don't take apart more than you need. Usually if you catch it early, the dirt and sand probably isn't too far in.......


Oh, c'Mon Ian.... I know you have a shoe box FULL of "extra" reel parts - and I know where they all came from....
:evilsmile
Why do you think they _invented _the word EXTRA!!!
:lol:


ICBINB.... WHB, you da man!!:fish2:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Come on, give it a try! Worst thing that can happen, as noted earlier by an reel repair expert, is a few extra parts after you reassemble it...

Now, with a high quality reel you want to keep, you may want to have a reel service do the job.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

In Florida I bought a bottle of spray for my Shimano Symtre to use after surf fishing. Spray it on the reel and line, then rinse well. Has a lubricating property as well. I think it was made by Penn. I'll see if I can find it on the net and post up a link.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...&sa=X&ei=S9XIT6KXD4mYgwf05shV&ved=0CFwQ8gIwAA


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Personally, I will only tear down my reels WITH the schematic at hand OR take digital pics the whole way thru....
The old photographic memory seems like the expiration date went awry somewhere along the way.....
:yikes:
I did buy a Pflueger B/C reel off feeBay from a Tennesee Hill Willyum once, that took his reel apart and put it back together wrong - I got it for something like $23 to the door, so once I pulled out the INCLUDED schematic, I dis/re-assembled the reel used it for a season or two and sold it and might have even made $5 off it...LOL
Don't 'member though - that damn expiration date thing again......

 :lol:


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replys lots of useful info. What happened is went out fishing in the pontoon on big crystal last weekend and had to scoot because of thunderstorms and I left it outside and it just dosent feel as good as it did. I bought it as a combo and don't think it came with a schematic. 
I might just take the covers off every thing and just hit it with some duster and regards grease it. Thank you again
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Probably get a schematic from the web site...
What make & model is it?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't know I have to work 12 today so when I get back home I will look

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Its a GS-30 reel

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

